# Dry skin



## Aldrich (Feb 24, 2014)

My skin is very dry, cracked lips in the winter will be, who can tell me how to solve these problems.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2014)

Be sure to stay well hydrated even during the winter. Finding the moisturizer that is best for you may take some trial and error. I'm sure there are plenty of fellow Specktra members that will be happy to suggest what works best for their skin.


----------



## purplevines (Mar 2, 2014)

Reddits subreddit : SkincareAddiction is great for this! Lots of information and advice


----------



## Jenna12 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don’t have a magic formula but I make sure that I drink even more water than I do normally (even if it means constant bathroom trips) and I make sure that I moisturize my skin at least twice daily. It may be a pain to have to keep moisturizer with you at all times, but without it I notice that my skin becomes red and irritated in specific areas.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 28, 2014)

I have problems with dry skin especially in the summer. I use argon oil on my face and hands in the morning and at night. For chapped lips I use vaseline mixed with sugar then I scrub them on my lips.


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

Dry skin and lips is very common during winter season. You should always moisturize during this season. It is important to keep your skin hydrated and moisturized at all times to prevent drying of your skin and lips. You can apply petroleum jelly in affected areas to prevent dryness too. You can also use products with moisturizer in it.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 21, 2014)

Aveeno moisturizer as helped me a lot! I also use a mud mask with sea salt in it at least once a week for around 8 mins. In the winter I think it would be okay to use it as appropriate for your skin just whenever it feels dry.  I wash my face at least every night for sure  since sometimes in the morning I'm too tired or running late or whatever and just forget lmao. But yeah Aveeno has been a blessing to me with my face. For my other skin I use Palmer's and lotions similar to Bath & Body Works (and them too of course although they can be pricy so I go for other brands).


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, I also use Aveeno moisturizer and it is really great product and also I love the mild scent of it.  Also you can use fuss free facial masks once a week to hydrate you skin and dont forget to drink lots of water during the day.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 16, 2014)

A good line of skin care products will help relieve the dryness of your skin. You could use skin care products that can moisturize or hydrate your skin. Products infused with vitamin E will help you in relieving dryness. Whenever you go out, always wear sunscreen, and cover up top protect yourself from being exposed to the sun and the wind. Also, don't forget to use humidifier, the low himudity is one of the cause of dry skin. And drinking lots of water is very important.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 2, 2015)

I use Monsia Skincare.   I like the shea butter and jojoba oil ingredients work especially well with my skin.


----------



## obsession (Jun 2, 2015)

I use emu oil and hemp oil alternately on my skin. They are great to address my dry skin condition. Even my 'chicken skin' thighs look so much better after using the oils. Hemp oil is cheap but emu oil is really expensive. I also take a tablespoon hemp oil daily which also helps.


----------



## Lodir1961 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi.. I am 59 and am really worried of my loose hanging skin and my skin is really very dry. My friend has done her face lift in Toronto and her surgeon was Dr. Sammy Sliwin. She says that it will tighten the loose hanging skin. But is it recommended at my age? I am diabetic also. Has anyone here done any facial cosmetic surgery before? Kindly share your experience.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jan 16, 2016)

Beauty Nerd said:


> I have problems with dry skin especially in the summer. I use argon oil on my face and hands in the morning and at night. For chapped lips I use vaseline mixed with sugar then I scrub them on my lips.


Same but in the winter!


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=94444]Aldrich[/MENTION],
Apply moisturizing cream. Use ointment cream. You also have to consult some doctor.


----------



## Rinka (Sep 6, 2016)

As for me, I use moisturizing cream with glycerin and rice bran oil (there is also a bi of jojoba oil in it, I believe) for my hands. And it really helps no matter the season, especially if to use it every evening before going to sleep.


----------



## Sarbey (Dec 22, 2016)

My skin is also dry, i use high quality moisturizing creams.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 21, 2017)

Before you wash your face , apply a balm to your lips. Your cleanser may actually be drying out your lips. Don't lick your lips. We click our dry lips to add some moisture, but it can actually dries them out even more. Your saliva contains acids that break down food, but they also irritate your lips. Plus, continuously licking will remove any natural oils you have on your lips.


----------



## theblendingqueen (Aug 30, 2017)

Oil ! Oily products help a lot.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

Scrub your lips with honey before going to bed. It gives pink and soft lips.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 25, 2017)

Do not be afraid of cleaning to be done with soft products, but you need a very good hydrating serum, under the rich texture you will use


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 2, 2017)

Drink lots of water  and use some lip balm


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 27, 2018)

I completely agree with Kathniss08 what she said.  Apply moisturizing creams on your skin in winters is the best solution of your problem.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 20, 2018)

Apply moisturizer immediately after washing. Ointments, creams, and lotions (moisturizers) work by trapping existing moisture in your skin. To trap this much-needed moisture, you need to apply a moisturizer within few minutes of, Drying off after a shower or bath, Washing your face or hands.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

I also have dry skin during summer, sometimes it's itchy. what should I do?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2018)

toupeemoor said:


> I also have dry skin during summer, sometimes it's itchy. what should I do?



Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 18, 2018)

Drink more water and put some lotions everyday


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 24, 2018)

clairenor said:


> Any light, simple moisturizer with argan oil to lock it in (e.g. Virginic's moroccan argan oil) will save you!


Indeed!! Argan oil. It works in wonders


----------



## KhristinaVegan (Aug 27, 2018)

Recently I got recommended about the Virginic brand and especially oils, try this one -> Moroccan Argan Oil – Virginic 
should help you, if not maybe go to dermatologist or buy the vitamins.


----------

